# Sheep hooves, extra toe?



## secuono (Mar 19, 2012)

So, back when I was crutching my ewes and trimming hooves, I noticed they seem to have a 3rd, center toe. 
Pic below is NOT mine, but the bald spot on the foot shows where on my sheep there seems to be another toe or maybe it's a callous??
I will take and post a pic of mine tomorrow. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/essexjan/6287253370/


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 19, 2012)

That's an oil gland.  It's good to check them when trimming hooves to make sure it's not impacted. It's not too common, but can cause them to limp sometimes.  Mostly it's not a concern.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 19, 2012)

The bald spot in between the two claws (toes) is a scent gland...maybe it's plugged with wool and gunk and that's what you're seeing?


----------



## secuono (Mar 19, 2012)

Well see, THAT would be a good thing to put on the Sheep101.com site...lol. I couldn't find any info on Google and who knew a scent gland would be on a foot....Why is it way down there?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 19, 2012)

Because sheep are special.   Here's  a little paragraph about them.


----------



## secuono (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks.


So, what do they mark with them? W/e they manage to trip over or their own faces? :/


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 19, 2012)

This is a picture I took back in October 2008. The gland is plugged in this picture. To unplug it, just squeeze it. Some people recommend rinsing it with Listerine after you unplug it, but I've never done that. Babydolls have wooly legs and often wool will grow inside the gland.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 20, 2012)

Well guess what I will be doing when I go out tomorrow morning?! I didn't know this either so now I am curious. 

Liz


----------

